# nforce2 agpgart.. another one :| *Solved*

## lots

first my system:

Epox 8RDA+

1 Gig ram

Geforce4 ti4600

athlon xp 1700

well after countless hours and kernel recompiles i've come to the conclusion that there's something wrong with loading the agp.  

basically i've done this:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx

opengl-update nvidia

```

I also configure the XF86Config file appropriately (not really loading any options for the nvidia driver.. just the basic card setup)

after which i startx and get a bunch of garbled data on the screen (note: the computer still responds to some things like ctrl+alt+del)

I've narrowed this down to a problem with the agp not being recognized or something but i havnt the slightest clue how to load it as a kernel module or how to compile the so called agp for the nforce into the kernel.  I've done a make menuconfig and checked out what was under the /dev/agpgart portion.. but nothing about nforce2 like so many have said.. also modprob agpgart doesnt appear to work and when i do a dmesg this is what i get

```
agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: unsupported bridge

agpgart: no supported devices found.

```

i currently have the 2.4.20-gaming-rc3 kernel installed, i've tried the 2.4.22 vanilla sources (which btw do have the nforce agpgart) but it runs into a kernel panic (an error trying to access root... which is reiserfs) so if anyone can help me get the vanilla sources working OR knows what im missing with my agp settings on the gaming kernel.. that would be great  :Wink: 

also i've seen taht you can set up all of this without compiling the agpgart feature in the kernel, how do i go about doing this? (im thinking this is going to be my best option)

anyway i know this has been posted alot but i havnt really found something that helped me out because they all talked about these patches that i have no clue where to find.. or talk about using the nvidia-kernel to run the agp but not explaining how or where to look it up

anyway thanx in advance for the help  :Smile:  ill continue looking for now...Last edited by lots on Wed Sep 17, 2003 12:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cylgalad

Try to use nvagp instead of agpart, in XF86Config-4,

```
Section "Device"

...

Option "NVAgp" "1"

...
```

----------

## lots

i had NvAgp as an option in the config file... but nothing appears to have happened.. i would assume the docs will tell me the exact capitalization.. 

this is the option from my config:

```
Option    "NvAgp" "1"
```

i have tried "NvAgp" "3" as well but that doesnt seem to have done anything either.. 

Also about using agp 8x vs 4x is 8x supported in the nvidia kernel or will i have to down to 4x.. i really dont care which agp i run.. there's virtually no diff between 8x and 4x.. so long as windows still runs as well.. (have a few apps i cant use in linux  :Razz: )

----------

## lots

well after reading around a bit more i saw that disabling acpi heped in many cases so i went thru and took it out of the kernel.. and turned off the bios option still to no avail.. but one good hting did happen.. the garbled data i was getting is now just a blank screen  :Razz: 

i've also tried NvAGP 1 and that doesnt seem to have done it (while apci is out of the kernel and off on bios..

tho turning off the acpi stuff did disable my usb mouse  :Wink: 

i really would like the nvidia drivers to work so i can get twin view support.. but the nv driver will work fine for now..

----------

## prince

I had/have the same problem here. My system is a shuttle xpc sn41g2.

Specs:

Shuttle FN41

2 x 512MB DDR333

Onboard GeForce4MX GPU

Athlon XP 2600

using gentoo-sources-2.4.20-rc6

Thesis:

Current stable and unstable nvidia-drivers do not work with gentoo-sources-2.4.20-rc6 but with vanilla-sources-2.4.22.

Test environment:

- Working ACPI-enabled X-system (at least using the standard XFree86 nv-driver).

- Two Kernel-sources (current gentoo-sources-2.4.20-rc6 and vanilla-sources-2.4.22-

- Agpgart is compiled as a module for testing with or without that module using nvidias built-in nvagp, kernel-agpgart or agp disabled.

- The 2.4.20 sources have been patched with the nvidia-nforce drivers privided with their nforce-driver-package.

- 2.4.22 sources "ship" with nvidia-agpgart support.

I use the current unstable nvidia driver:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -v nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

which compiles and loads without errors. Just in case you were wondering, using the "stable" drivers did not alter the results. So now let's get those drivers running without looking at possible drawbacks.

This is how I switched from 2.4.20 to 2.4.22:

```
emerge -v vanilla-sources

cd /usr/src/linux-2.4.22

cp ../linux/.config .

make oldconfig

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.vanilla

```

Remeber to set up a grub- or lilo-entry for your new kernel to switch to it when you feel like. I had selected Athlon-XP as processor type for my 2.4.20 kernel but recompiled with various types to make sure the setting for gcc>3.1 had nothing to do with the lockup. I ended up with i386 and X still refusing to start, so I don't think it has something to do with that.

Test:

starting X: 

```
startx -- -verbose 5 -logverbose 5
```

Test results:

gentoo-sources-2.4.20-rc6:

with fb-console: lockup

without fb-console: lockup

NvAGP-Option=0 (disabled): lockup

NvAGP-Option=1: lockup

NvAGP-Option=2: lockup

XFree86.log ends with 

```
(II)NVIDIA(0) Switching to 1280x1024
```

or something like that. No errors at all (at least not recorded there  :Wink: )

vanilla-sources-2.4.22:

with fb-console: working

without fb-console: working

NvAGP-Option=0 (disabled): working

NvAGP-Option=1: working

NvAGP-Option=2: working

Even the two performance-enhancement options (see /etc/modules.d/nvidia) work for me now. 

Major drawbacks:

Have to use 2.4.22 kernel  :Wink:  =>no splash screens

Switch from X to fb-console results in non-functional console => no fb-console

No gentoo-sources enhancements

...at least you can watch GLMatrix now  :Wink: 

Conclusion:

This problem does not have to have something to do with agpgart, X does not start even without that module loaded and the driver not using agp. I did not try a 2.4.20 vanilla kernel, so I can't say if it has something to do with gentoo enhancements OR kernel-release.

Needless to say I'm not lucky with this "solution" as I refuse to accept moving away from the gentoo-sources as a solution at all. Any help on this problem is greatly appreciated.

regards

----------

## lots

well i can help you with one thing..

 *Quote:*   

> Switch from X to fb-console results in non-functional console => no fb-console 
> 
> 

 

all you need to do to fix that is use a generic frame buffer driver.. the riva driver doesnt like to work with the nvidia driver.. they conflict.. so removing it should fix the swapping to the other VCs

note i've seen that posted in other posts.. so i set up using the vga driver.. works fine  :Smile: 

still having problems with the card however.. i've gone to using the nv driver however i cant have dual monitors this way.. i guess ill have to work in windows for my graphics needs until i can fix this problem  :Razz: 

----------

## leyon

Hi, 

I have the same problem.

My system is 

8rda+ / xp1700+ / 512m / geforce ti4200 / kernel 2.4.21

After "opengl-update nvidia", the screen crash,

nothing can do but "Alt+Ctrl+Del".

But if I change to "opengl-update xfree", it's ok,

but the "glxgear" score just limits to 3xx fps, so low.  :Sad: 

I have no this problem when I use RedHat9,

the "glxgear" score can go to 7000.

who could help ? 

thx !

ps,forgive me for my pool english  :Smile: 

----------

## Si

Exactly the same problem here.......  :Sad: 

And nforce2 support is even worse on my machine when running kernel 2.6.0test4...............ie nvnet does'nt load.......

I'm currently running the latest gentoo-sources with nv driver and glx off....

----------

## the lone crouton

XP2000/nforce 2 (Shuttle SN45G)/GF4Ti4200/kernel 2.4.20-gaming-r3... no problems whatsoever. Appx. 6000 GLX gears.

Try the gaming sources, and make sure your XFree86Config-4 is properly edited.

----------

## lots

well i too am using the same gaming sources you are, however i cant get the nvidia drivers to run.. just the generic nv ones.  Im pretty sure i dont need to compile agpgart into the kernel i just need the nvidia drivers to do thier thing (like grabbing the agp for the display)

i chose the gaming kernel because people seemed to have the best luck with the nforce2 with this kernel.. but it hasnt worked for me thus far.. (still working on it so if i come accross a solution i will tell everyone who's interested..)

anyway any more info anyone has would be pretty helpful  :Smile: 

----------

## lots

turned out i just needed a bios upgrade.. it fixed nvaudio and the nvidie-kernel

however it broke windows  :Smile: 

go figure..

----------

